# need parts for a model R JD manure spreader



## jvolock

the rear auger on what I believe is a model R John Deere Manure spreader broke today as I think it just got plumb tuckered out. Anyone know where i can get replacement parts? 

thanks,


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for the "R" spreader*

I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


----------



## mflepore

Looking for J D Manure Spreader, Model "K", Series 47 Seat and Seat Support and Apron, (or) if any one knows the kind it takes. Thanks, Mike [email protected]
970.586.2551


----------



## jschlabch

i am not sure what you call this part but it is like a slip collarthat fits on the wheel right after the pin . for a john deere R ground drinen manure spreader


----------



## lazyd

*Adjusting collar for an "R"*



jschlabch said:


> i am not sure what you call this part but it is like a slip collarthat fits on the wheel right after the pin . for a john deere R ground drinen manure spreader


I have that collar for you. I get $15 plus $7 shipping (if you are in the US) for those. It is part # 8262 C. Let me know if you want it and I will get it ready to ship. Thanks----------Bill


----------



## jschlabch

Yes, I would like 2 of the collars plus 1 of those pins.


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "R"*



jschlabch said:


> Yes, I would like 2 of the collars plus 1 of those pins.


OK, send a good check for $42 to: Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave., Flandreau SD 57028--------- I'll get them ready to ship


----------



## jschlabch

Check in mail. thanks


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for the "R" spreader*



jschlabch said:


> Check in mail. thanks


Your collars and pin are on their way.You should get them Thursday. Let me know if you need anything else.---------Thanks---------------Bill


----------



## Cmheld63

I have a John deere model R spreader and I need some parts for the drive of the tabernacle chain


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for "R"*



Cmheld63 said:


> I have a John deere model R spreader and I need some parts for the drive of the tabernacle chain


Looks like you are missing the lock pawl and bracket. Do you happen to have the old parts? There were a couple different styles. Part numbers are on all of the cast parts. You can email me at: [email protected] I have anything you need for your "R". Thanks---Bill


----------



## horsdoc

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader*
> 
> I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


I have a 1947 john deere spreader and the discharge chain mechanism broke. Need more chain and cross bars. Is there a tool that opens and closes chain links? Thanks, Gary


----------



## horsdoc

I have a 1947 john deere spreader and the discharge chain mechanism broke. Need more chain and cross bars. Is there a tool that opens and closes chain links? Thanks, Gary


----------



## horsdoc

I have a 1947 john deere spreader and the discharge chain mechanism broke. Need more chain and cross bars. Is there a tool that opens and closes chain links? Thanks, Gary


----------



## lazyd

horsdoc said:


> I have a 1947 john deere spreader and the discharge chain mechanism broke. Need more chain and cross bars. Is there a tool that opens and closes chain links? Thanks, Gary


Gary, The chain comes apart and goes together by driving the links apart sideways. First loosen the bolts on the front idlers so there is slack in the chain all the way. There is a tool for taking apart the chain but I have used a pipe wrench adjusted down to a slot...???Attached a picture of the tool. I have links for you. email me at [email protected] and we'll get you fixed up.------Bill


----------



## Larry Riden

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader*
> 
> I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


----------



## Larry Riden

I need a wide spread for model R John Deere


----------



## Larry Riden

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader*
> 
> I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


----------



## Larry Riden

need parts for widespread on JD model R manure spreader


----------



## lazyd

Larry Riden said:


> need parts for widespread on JD model R manure spreader


Larry, Yes I should be able to help you with the widespread on you "R". You can contact me at [email protected] Thanks---------Bill


----------



## Nick62378

I am looking for drive chain engagement arm. Also the wheel bearing hub tha rides under this arm.


----------



## lazyd

Nick, I have only one lift shoe available at this time and there is a waiting list. There is one ahead of you but, I haven't heard back yet if he wants it for sure. I should have the bearing housing, a used one or a new reproduction. Is your bearing OK? You can email me at [email protected] and we should be able to help you as our inventory changes daily. Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

Nick, The other customer decided their spreader wasn't worth fixing so, I have ONE lift shoe available right now. And we have the bearing housing also. You can contact me at: [email protected] and we can get your spreader up and running again.--------------Bill


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

*I am working on a 1958 JD model R and need the left cast iron upper corner support bracket*


----------



## pogobill

Welcome Randy, You came to the right place.Let's hope lazyd pops in with a reply!


----------



## lazyd

pogobill said:


> Welcome Randy, You came to the right place.Let's hope lazyd pops in with a reply!


We got him taken care of, Thanks pogobill.


----------



## Dave Borntrager

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader*
> 
> I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


I am looking for a complete axle housing and a right wheel, then a left wheel bearing housing that goes in the axle housing. - Dave


----------



## JOP1950

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader*
> 
> I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


Bill,


----------



## lazyd

JOP1950 said:


> Bill,


For some reason, I can't see your request...??? It just says Bill.------ Best way to reach me is by email. [email protected] I hope I can help you with your spreader.----------Bill


----------



## daddiiof4

I am looking for part number J-16264 model R spreader.


----------



## tnesci89

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader* I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


 Do you still have parts my email is [email protected]


----------



## tnesci89

lazyd said:


> *Parts for the "R" spreader*
> 
> I should have about anything you need for your model "R". I have a ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 old spreaders that I am either parting out or fixing up. Mostly John Deere. Let me know if you need anything. ---------------Bill


I have an old John Deere R model looking for right side bearing hub assembly


----------

